# 24VDC Gehäuse erden?



## Anaconda55 (9 Juli 2010)

Hallo,  ich habe ein Metallgehäuse wo ich von extern 24VDC einspeise. Darin befinden sich einige 24VDC Verbraucher.  Muss ich das Gehäuse trotzdem erden?


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juli 2010)

Anaconda55 schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich habe ein Metallgehäuse wo ich von extern 24VDC einspeise. Darin befinden sich einige 24VDC Verbraucher.  Muss ich das Gehäuse trotzdem erden?



was heißt trotzdem?
kommt auf das ausgeführte system an.
üblicherweise ja TN-(C-)S.

wenn dem so ist, dann ja, erden.

OT: ich hatte auch schon in anlagen zu tun, in denen ein potentialunterschied von "erde" zu "erde" von 150V vorhanden war ...


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Juli 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleinspannung


----------



## Rudi (9 Juli 2010)

Üblicherweise ist ja in der Regel ein Potential der Steuerspannung auf Masse gelegt. Deswegen auch Gehäuse erden als Schutz vor Doppelmasseschluß.


----------

